# Any differences with being a MP Officer when comparing Navy/Air Force/Army?



## Fingal (10 Sep 2009)

*
Despite the obvious differences of the uniform, are there any major differences between working as a Military Police Officer (DEO) when comparing air, land and sea?

Also, are there obvious benefits and draw-backs  as a MPO when comparing the three sectors one can work in?

Thank you for your insight.*


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2009)

Something wrong with your *FONT* ?

Your IP seems familiar as well.



As to your question; it really doesn't matter what Element's uniform you are wearing, you could be posted to any Base/Establishment/Unit/Ship/etc in the CF.  The job/the duties you will carry out will be fairly much the same in whatever posting you are sent to.  The equipment and infrastructure may vary, but you will still be an officer carrying out the administrative duties for a MP section of any assortment of sizes.


----------



## Fingal (10 Sep 2009)

Thank you for your 2 cents.

Was there something wrong with my font?  Apparently you could read it.  But if you rather it not be altered, you should remove the option.

As for the IP; it's new.  But good luck with what ever you are assuming.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (10 Sep 2009)

Although George is correct in that you can be posted to any Base/Wing/Unit/HQ, there are certain issues that come with the Distinctive Environmental Uniform (DEU) you wear.  For example, while certain Army courses are mandatory for MPOs wearing Army DEU, they are not mandatory for MPOs wearing the Navy and Air Force DEU, although it is recommended that we take them.  One of the biggest issues is that there are certain postings where specific DEUs would be "preferred"...however, you could always request to switch DEUs in order to better align yourself with a certain career path if so desired and approved.


----------



## mp_ada (21 Sep 2009)

I know all elements do CAP (Common Army Phase), but I thought the rest of the Army Officer's courses were mandatory to all too... are you saying they are strictly recommended?


----------

